# Does Pap ear fringe grow back?



## valuta8 (Jul 30, 2012)

My groomer shaved my Papillion's ears. SHAVED them, I'm so upset I could cry. Not to mention the belly fur. I said to not touch her with clippers or scissors. Anyways, nothing I can do now but to give them a bad review. But does it grow back? If do how long do you think it will take?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It will grow back, but I've read that it can take a year or more.


----------



## valuta8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ugh it's so terrible


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I'd be furious if a groomer did that to mine, especially if I'd asked them not to touch my dog with clippers. What did you ask the groomer to do? Just a bath and blowdry/brushing?


----------



## valuta8 (Jul 30, 2012)

Exactly, I said just bathe, blow dry, brush, and clip her nails. I specifically said to not cut ANY fur. She has a Brazilian AND they cut her feathers on her legs and her tail. Her tail isn't shaved to the bone but it got cut and it doesn't look the same. I'm just so angry.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Did they charge you for the trim? Is the person who did it the owner or is there a manager and employees?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

It will take a bit to grow back, but it should grow back. I'm sorry the groomer completely ignored your request. You are positive that your dog was not matted, correct?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It would take a LOT for a papillon to mat badly enough for its tail and fringe to be cut off. I brush Crystal about once a week, but sometimes I forget and go a couple of weeks, and she still doesn't have any tangles. If she ever does get them, it's very small ones under her arms and occasionally a little snarl in the ear fringe. I can't imagine what condition a pap would have to be in to get shaved.

I've heard of groomers doing this before, though. I guess they think the papillon should look more like a chihuahua.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry this happened to you OP. I would be so mad if a groomer shaved my corgi.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

It will grow back but it might take a while. I am so sorry this happened to you. I would be furious to say the least.


----------



## valuta8 (Jul 30, 2012)

It's a relief that it will grow back, from now on I'm just going to bathe her myself. No, she wasn't matted I combed her ear fringe and feathers regularly. The person that did it was their head groomer, but apparently it doesn't matter. She looks like she came out of an episode of animal hoarders and the dog rescue had to shave her mats off. Now I look like the idiot that shaved a Papillion's ears and I almost feel embarrassed to take her in public, but I guess I shouldn't be. Most people that she was a long haired Chihuahua or a Pomeranian anyways. Oh and to answer your question, no I didn't get a refund. They moodily gave me thirty percent off saying "she looks better" with me almost in tears. I know the knowledgable groomers on here would never do that unless the client asked for it, it's just these idiots.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah I'd be pretty pissed too.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

sorry this happened to your dog. for your groomer to say "she looks better" is an idiot response that doesn't know the breed.
i think you should place your complaint with management and the owner and make sure you mention the reply "she looks better".



valuta8 said:


> It's a relief that it will grow back, from now on I'm just going to bathe her myself. No, she wasn't matted I combed her ear fringe and feathers regularly. The person that did it was their head groomer, but apparently it doesn't matter. She looks like she came out of an episode of animal hoarders and the dog rescue had to shave her mats off. Now I look like the idiot that shaved a Papillion's ears and I almost feel embarrassed to take her in public, but I guess I shouldn't be. Most people that she was a long haired Chihuahua or a Pomeranian anyways. Oh and to answer your question, no I didn't get a refund.
> 
> >>>>>They moodily gave me thirty percent off saying "she looks better"<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I would have hit the damn roof, to say the least, if someone SHAVED my dog after I specifically said not to! I would have refused to pay one penny of that bill, and would never go back. 

Is that even a thing? Are papillions supposed to hair their fur trimmed at all? I thought they had fur, not hair.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I don't blame you for being upset!! When I take in clients, they tell me specifically what they want done, and that is ALL I do and IF I do more, I don't charge them for it... like one of my clients has an american bulldog and they bring him over at least once a week after dog park trips to have him bathed, I will usually clip his nails after the bath but I don't charge for it. 

I am so sorry this happened to you. I once had another client with a sheltie call me because she had taken her dog to petsmart and she was so upset because she asked that they shave him (she know's you're not supposed to shave a sheltie, but he's quite old and has a skin condition that is treated with a topical cream and with all of that fur it's quite difficult to treat + he mats very, very easily). When she picked him up they had shaved his whiskers and barely touched his coat. She was so upset that they'd cut off his whiskers...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Sarah~ said:


> I would have hit the damn roof, to say the least, if someone SHAVED my dog after I specifically said not to! I would have refused to pay one penny of that bill, and would never go back.
> 
> Is that even a thing? Are papillions supposed to hair their fur trimmed at all? I thought they had fur, not hair.


Papillons have fur, but it's a single coat. It doesn't grow continuously like a yorkie's hair. Most people just trim the feet and the hocks. This page shows all that is necessary.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I... yeah... I took clippers to Mia this summer.


----------

